# Sticky  UK Recall Checker from DVLA



## moereloos (Mar 8, 2011)

I have found this handy...www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recalls/default.asp

The normally send you a letter prior to publishing it on the site but this could be helpfull


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Link you posted is back to cruze talk..


----------



## moereloos (Mar 8, 2011)

Amended the link should be ok now.... Thank you for noticing that:sigh:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done. I'm going to rename this and move and stick it in our Gen 1 Service issues.


----------

